
Ask HN: Where's the best place or best way to learn JavaScript syntax? - krmmalik
I did computer science at university but due to many external life pressures, couldn&#x27;t keep up the pace with the programming modules. After university i went into IT support instead of coding. So I haven&#x27;t had much practice but I understand fundamentals well (at least i feel).<p>Im trying to get myself back into coding as i often need it for work (front end only).<p>I find i can grasp coding concepts really well but when it comes to implementation i always get it wrong on syntax.<p>Today i had 6 lines of code and even with the help of JSHint, it took me 1hr to debug. My syntax was wrong.<p>I&#x27;ve read a 2 books on js already but still the JS syntax rules don&#x27;t seem to be sticking.<p>I realise much of this comes down to practice but i&#x27;d love if there was something to help me up my game?
======
shylor
[https://www.codecademy.com](https://www.codecademy.com) and
[http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp](http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp)
can get you started out.

------
misiti3780
Build a small product, and look at big open source projects like backbone,
underscore, react, etc.

